# AOE3 Won't Uninstall



## mtank91086 (May 7, 2009)

i am having the same problem...i installed it..it wasnt working right so i went to uninstall. The uninstall didnt finish but the files are not on my computer but when i put the disc in it says play or uninstall...clicking play says ageofempires3.exe doesnt exist and uninstall starts the installwizard then just closes and does nothing


----------



## mtank91086 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

i have also tried ccleaner and revo..and aoe is not there


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

Well then the game is not there, but some registery enteries are.

Have you tried just deleting the game folder?


----------



## mtank91086 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

the game folder isnt there either


----------



## mtank91086 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

i searched my computer there is no sign of the game at all but when it auto runs it says play or uninstall..and it wont do either


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

Explore the CD, then find any uninstallers and run them, if they don't work, then run any setup files you see and then uninstall the game again.


----------



## mtank91086 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

i tried running the setup file and it says preparing to install installsheild wizard then it just closes and nothing happens


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

Have you disabled any anti-virus or firewall? do so before launching the setup. 

I think the disc is corrupt, I'd like to say for you to try installing the game on another computer, but I would not advise it as this problem can occur on their computer.


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

I actually had a similar problem on my brother laptop. I managed to resolve my issue simply by running Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.

If all else fails, you could try re-installing the game in safe mode to the same original folder, the uninstall it again using add/remove programs. If that fails, delete the folder and any saved games from my documents and run a program like ccleaner or reg cleaner to get rid of the stray registry files.

Hopefully this would work for you


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He already said he used Ccleaner, and he *can't uninstall the game* AND there is no 'safe mode' installation option


----------

